# 2017 Cruze LT Sedan looking for some stuff.



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

Hi! I'm new here. I recently purchased a 2017 Chevy Cruze LT Sedan and I am looking to do some cosmetic stuff to it.
Going to be tinting it soon.
*Looking for recommendations for:*
Cold air intake [CURRENTLY NEXT ITEM I WILL ADD]
Fog lights
Front Lip [Splitter]
Hood bug deflector
Interior kit [I have no experience with interior items]
*THINGS I WILL ADD WITHIN THE NEXT 2 YEARS*
Lowering springs, rims, and tires [Which should I do first?]
Exhaust
Tune


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

For CAI you basically have GM Performance (requires BCM flash I believe) K&N and AEM for these 2nd gen cars.
Fog lights you can get the factory ones from GM (picture is incorrect, it shows the RS style reflector ones) but you need to get the BCM reprogrammed to make them work. There's also factory-style aftermarket ones that have their own little switch and some other aftermarket ones that don't look factory.
Front splitter you can get one from Cruze Culture
For hood deflector I've only seen the GM one
Interior kit I have no idea, haven't seen any
Lowering springs you can get from GM or aftermarket
Exhaust you can get GM Performance, Flowmaster, two different Magnaflow ones, and I see Borla but only for the hatchbacks.
For a tune you can get one from BNR, Vermont Tuning and several different ones from Trifecta
You can even get a ram air hood if you want one to make the intake work better


----------



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

How do I flash the BCM?
Is that something I can do or if not how much does it usually cost?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Knucklehead729 said:


> How do I flash the BCM?
> Is that something I can do or if not how much does it usually cost?


The dealer would do that. And it's the ECM. From GMs installation instructions:
*"Adding this Chevrolet Cruze Performance Air Intake requires reprogramming of the Engine Control Module (ECM). This is done with a Service Programming System at an Authorized GM Dealer. When reprogramming the ECM, the GM dealer needs to call the Techline Customer Support Center (TCSC)." *

This is the direct link to the intake.
Chevrolet Accessories


----------



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

How much would that cost? From the dealer?


----------



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

I work for Autozone, out OBD2 code reader can erase codes.
Is it that when I hook up the new CAI the engine light would turn on, and all I have to do is hook it up and clear that code?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

It's not to clear codes. The intake won't set any codes. The dealer recalibrates your ECM to take advantage of the intake once it's installed. And that is the dealer price. If you're wondering what they would charge to install it, I'd image less than 1/hr labor but you'll have to call your dealer and find out.


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

Dealer might not install it on a 2017, there was a write about about it last year. Chevy doesn't want to ECM flash 2017s.

The part number/link @Iamantman posted in post #2 says it is a newer revision of the part number in post #4. Chevy performance wont sell a CAI for 2017, only 2018+. I'd say post #2 would be the best bet at getting them to do the ECM reflash, but expect some resistance. If you go for it please post results!


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> The dealer would do that. And it's the ECM. From GMs installation instructions:
> *"Adding this Chevrolet Cruze Performance Air Intake requires reprogramming of the Engine Control Module (ECM). This is done with a Service Programming System at an Authorized GM Dealer. When reprogramming the ECM, the GM dealer needs to call the Techline Customer Support Center (TCSC)." *
> 
> This is the direct link to the intake.
> Chevrolet Accessories


The BCM reflash is for the fog lights. My local dealer quoted $129, my local independent guy quoted $100 as he has the tools and software to do it. You also won't need an ECM flash if you get the GM intake if you get one of the tunes. Let whatever company know what accessories you have (intake, exhaust,etc) and they can tailor the utne to your vehicle


----------



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

Going to be buying the CAI Today, which one should I get. Looking for the best Turbo Sound


----------



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

So I bit the bullet and went with this AEM Cold Air Intake. I got 30% off through where I work. I will post pictures when it's installed.
This is the CAI I went with.


----------



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

Knucklehead729 said:


> View attachment 285294


Good stuff! Did you paint your grill?


----------



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

Grill is stock, I really want to get the RS bumper but IDK


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Knucklehead729 said:


> Grill is stock, I really want to get the RS bumper but IDK


I was thinking about getting the RS bumpers but there's lots of little parts you need to go with them - fog lights, trim panels, etc. Was going to have the body shop put the RS rear on since they had to replace it and they had no problem doing it but it was on backorder while the factory one wasn't so it didn't happen. I'll probably leave the bumpers stock but I'm going to get the RS spoiler at least, it looks so much nicer than the little one the regular hatchbacks come with


----------

